# Sadzīves tehnika >  Pierunāja remontēt ledusskapi...

## JS

Pierunāja remontēt ledusskapi, kura remonts pirmstam esot izmaksājis 70 Ls. Ledusskapis ieslēdzas uz 30 sekundēm ar 5 min intervālu. Kompresors diezgan sakaris. Ledusskapim virsū rakstīts Snaige, ja tas kaut ko izsaka. Meistars uzreiz esot licis nomainīt motoru.

----------


## ansius

visticamākais kompresors arī vainīgs, precīzāk sakot motora palaišanas tinums kaput. pietiek elektrībai noraustīties kamēr kompresors strādā ar tabletes palaidēju, un otreiz neiestartēsies. klasiskā variantā - ptc savieno īsi palaišanas tinumu, bet ja ptc ir karsts - tas nestrādā...

----------

